# Arowana different name



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

When I was first getting into fish about 10 years ago, the guy at the fish store sold me what he called a "sabre tooth tiger", I swear it looks just like a arowana, I never put that togethor before, anyone hear that name used?

They swim kinda angled and have a big fang tooth?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i dont know if this is it, but Hydrolycus armatus, or the payara from south america, has some monster fangs, dosent really look like a arrow though


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they are not related to arrows at all
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=69016
^ one of the 60,000 threads started on this fish. Every other day someone makes a thread inquiring about these.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

used to have a few... traded for rbp's...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they are not related to arrows at all
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=69016
> ^ one of the 60,000 threads started on this fish. Every other day someone makes a thread inquiring about these.
> [snapback]862913[/snapback]​


I can tell payara are one of your favorite fish p45


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I can tell payara are one of your favorite fish p45
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Everytime there's a thread about payara, p45's the first one to reference them.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> they are not related to arrows at all
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=69016
> ^ one of the 60,000 threads started on this fish.  Every other day someone makes a thread inquiring about these.
> [snapback]862913[/snapback]​


ya i was aware but with lfs, they might try to call a friggin tiger barb a striped arrow


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> :laugh: Everytime there's a thread about payara, p45's the first one to reference them.
> [snapback]866653[/snapback]​


He must have some good spys


----------

